# [Lifefuel] People called me better looking after eye surgery



## brutal_blackpill (Dec 30, 2019)

I’ve had atleast five people tell me I look better after eye surgery. I’m not attractive but it still helps a lot with my confidence even if I look a little bit better. This is with still recovering eyes, since they’re still swollen. Hopefully it looks better after that.

I still have jaw surgery coming up so let’s see what happens after that.


----------



## jjm4765 (Dec 30, 2019)

Good job on actually getting surgery done

Did the people who told you you look better know you had surgery done or did they just think you looked better for some reason.

Also can you post before and after and what surgery did you get


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Dec 30, 2019)

jjm4765 said:


> Good job on actually getting surgery done
> 
> Did the people who told you you look better know you had surgery done or did they just think you looked better for some reason.
> 
> Also can you post before and after and what surgery did you get


I’ll probably post once the healing is done yeah. I got lower eyelid retraction surgery. The only thing that hurts is the money I spent because it was very expensive but hopefully I’ll make the money back.


jjm4765 said:


> Good job on actually getting surgery done
> 
> Did the people who told you you look better know you had surgery done or did they just think you looked better for some reason.
> 
> Also can you post before and after and what surgery did you get


Also, they just thought I looked better.


----------



## jjm4765 (Dec 30, 2019)

brutal_blackpill said:


> I’ll probably post once the healing is done yeah. I got lower eyelid retraction surgery. The only thing that hurts is the money I spent because it was very expensive but hopefully I’ll make the money back.
> 
> Also, they just thought I looked better.


How's the recovery going

Also How much did it cost.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 30, 2019)

good shit


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Dec 30, 2019)

jjm4765 said:


> How's the recovery going
> 
> Also How much did it cost.


It was painful for the first few days but it didn’t hurt that much after. The cost was 13.5k


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 30, 2019)

i was gonna make fun of you for having 120 posts in 5 days, but then i realized i made 400 posts today alone


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 30, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> good shit


need pix tbh ngl

surgerycels exaggerate a lot usually


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Dec 30, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> i was gonna make fun of you for having 120 posts in 5 days, but then i realized i made 400 posts today alone


Lmao.




cocainecowboy said:


> need pix tbh ngl
> 
> surgerycels exaggerate a lot usually


Yeah I mean I’m usually pessimistic myself and I haven’t really seen the final result to be fair. I’m just going by people’s comments. We’ll see what happens when everything is fully healed.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Dec 30, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> i was gonna make fun of you for having 120 posts in 5 days, but then i realized i made 400 posts today alone


No wonder your reaction ratio is shit


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 30, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> i was gonna make fun of you for having 120 posts in 5 days, but then i realized i made 400 posts today alone


400 in one day?!?! the most i’ve done is like 200 holy fuck and i thought that was a lot


----------



## Jagged0 (Dec 30, 2019)

brutal_blackpill said:


> I’ll probably post once the healing is done yeah. I got lower eyelid retraction surgery. The only thing that hurts is the money I spent because it was very expensive but hopefully I’ll make the money back.
> 
> Also, they just thought I looked better.


You’ll always have your face money can be replaced


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 30, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> No wonder your reaction ratio is shit


i would have a good reaction ratop if i didnt comment on every post i open


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> 400 in one day?!?! the most i’ve done is like 200 holy fuck and i thought that was a lot


ive gotten 800ish one day during summer. shit was intense man.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 30, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> i would have a good reaction ratop if i didnt comment on every post i open
> 
> ive gotten 800ish one day during summer. shit was intense man.


THE FUCK BRO


----------



## jjm4765 (Dec 30, 2019)

brutal_blackpill said:


> It was painful for the first few days but it didn’t hurt that much after. The cost was 13.5k


Damn idk much about surgery prices but that sounds really expensive.
Hopefully all the swelling goes down soon 


brutal_blackpill said:


> Also, they just thought I looked better.


Interesting to hear, I always wondered if it's obvious when you've had surgery or if it's more of a thing where people don't notice but they just think you look better


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 30, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> THE FUCK BRO


it is what it is. i fucked up my eyesight browsing this forum 24/7 during the summer.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 30, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> it is what it is. i fucked up my eyesight browsing this forum 24/7 during the summer.


i somehow mog in hours tho


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 30, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i somehow mog in hours tho


strange. i was banned for 3 months, so that might be it.


----------



## Baller1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Would you recommend over perma-squinching?


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Dec 31, 2019)

Baller1 said:


> Would you recommend over perma-squinching?


I recommend it if you have a bad eye area that’s very noticeable like mine.


----------



## Steph4gr (Dec 31, 2019)

Always Jaw first and then eye area but congrats


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Dec 31, 2019)

Lifefuel

And pics


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Dec 31, 2019)

Steph4gr said:


> Always Jaw first and then eye area but congrats


I don’t think it makes a difference in this case since Lefort I doesn’t change the orbital or eye area (apart from potentially improving scleral show due to potential less skin sagging from maxilla moving forward). Thank you!


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 14, 2020)

Lower eyelid retraction is a HUGE looksmax, especially if done by a good surgeon who is keen on aesthetics.

sagging tissue can make a whole entire face look uncanny, especially around the eye area in particular


----------

